# Save draft when editing posts



## ColinJ (11 May 2018)

Hi Shaun.

I am currently doing a big edit of the first post of one of my forum ride threads. I was in a hurry when I created the thread and said that I would return later and edit the post to provide the usual details.

It will probably take me several sessions to complete my edit, but I have just noticed that there is no 'Drafts' button when editing an existing post so I can't save my progress in the edit as I go along.

Is it possible to provide a drafts button for post edits?


----------



## I like Skol (11 May 2018)

The forum software auto saves a draft at set intervals as you create posts but I'm not sure if this occurs when editing an existing post. You could always copy it to an offline word type document and edit it there, then paste the whole lot back to the forum once it is completed.

I suspect the only way to do what you want will be to 'save' edit during your re-write, but this will let everyone see the unfinished product each time.


----------



## Katherine (11 May 2018)

You could try quote your post, then edit that, which should save it as you go, then copy and paste it back into your first post, without actually posting the quote.

If you are on a pc you should be able to edit without any problems.


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> You could always copy it to an offline word type document and edit it there, then paste the whole lot back to the forum once it is completed.
> 
> I suspect the only way to do what you want will be to 'save' edit during your re-write, but this will let everyone see the unfinished product each time.


I was going to resort to offline editing because I didn't want to save the intermediate versions, but ...



Katherine said:


> You could try quote your post, then edit that, which should save it as you go, then copy and paste it back into your first post, without actually posting the quote.


... That'll do it - thanks!


----------



## I like Skol (11 May 2018)

She is good isn't she


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2021)

I have just rediscovered this old thread of mine. I was about to start a new thread on the subject, but I'll recycle this one!

I don't see the Drafts icon when posting from my phone. That is true in portrait _or_ landscape mode. It would be nice to have it restored...


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

What about using the thread editing suite?
https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/thread-editing-suite.181/

Then getting it moved to where you want it.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> What about using the thread editing suite?
> https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/thread-editing-suite.181/
> 
> Then getting it moved to where you want it.


No thanks - I would like the missing Drafts icon tracked down and brought to heel!


----------



## Shaun (16 Sep 2021)

I'd somehow left it off the smallest editor toolbar, but it should be back now if you refresh your browser.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2021)

It... _LIVES _

Thanks, Shaun - that's better!


----------

